# Vacation Pitures



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Wanted to share some pitures from July on the West Coast of Florida. Hope you enjoy


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice pics. And I wouldnt mind having a bag or bucket of fresh clams. ;-)


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for sharing. I'll second that on the clams.......

Kelly


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

It was actually Scallops


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

What kind of scallops are thoses? Must be warm a warm water type. They are very small. But defiantly not clams.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Nice Sunset Pics*

Very nice sunset pics Jagashton. 
How do you prepare your scallops?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Scallops were caught in the bay over by Homasassa. They are very small but good. 

We prepare them all sorts of ways, kinda like Bubba Gump with the Shrimp. 

This year we tried something new... We cleaned them and left them in the shell. We put butter and garlic on them and then sprinked chedder cheese or colby jack on top and stuck them on the grill. Cook for about 5-10 mins.That I beleive is the best way to cook them they were awesome.

Thanks for veiwing my pitures


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Scallops were caught in the bay over by Homasassa. They are very small but good. We noticed this year they did not shrink. Which is good.


----------

